# October NMC News



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have been a bit slow resubscribing to the NMC News and I dont think I will recieve the October issue. I really want to find out what commments were made about my rump white in the show report for The London Champs. Can someone let me know what is written when they receive their issue?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Ian,

I don't know if I'm being really slow, but my October NMC News arrived this morning and I can't see the London Champs in it! There's Halifax, Bingley, Wigan, Poynton and Preston - I've trawled all these for you mouse just in case, but there're no r/ws in there at all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Who ever judged probably didn't submit their show report before the deadline for printing,which means it will be next month


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no what a pain. Thanks for letting me know atleast it gives me some time to get my cheque in!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you get NMC News this month Ian? If not, the judge only wrote that he'd have preferred the saddle to be higher.

I was eagerly awaiting it this month, but alas, no Peterborough or Swindon write-ups yet!

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, yes I manged to get my cheque in and now a proper member again. I thought the comment about the saddle was quite interesting as its not something I have ever noticed or focused on really, having been preoccupied with getting the markings even. When I read it I nipped out and compared the doe to my other rumpwhites and she does have a slightly lower saddle than most others. I would never have noticed myself which is why the show reports are so valuable.


----------

